# Are 60 pts enough for 190 for a land surveyor 232212



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Expats,

I am a land surveyor - ANZSCO 232212. I don't mind waiting few months for an invitation for 190 visa, but I'm worried whether I would get one at all. What do you think - is this probable?

My points are as follows:
Age: 30
English: 0
Work experience: 10
Education: 15
NSW nomination: 5

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

232212 Surveyor is on the SOL, so you could apply for a 189 visa. Even with 60 points (you'd need to be able to claim English points), you'd likely get an invitation within a month since the Feb. 17th invitation round caught up to Feb. 10th EOI submissions.

If you stick with a 190, NSW doesn't publish enough information about when they issue invitations to be able to predict if/when you would receive one. Yours isn't an occupation I've seen often asked about, so perhaps that's a good indication that there aren't a lot of applicants you'd be competing with for an invitation.


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

I tried IELTS twice, but I can't pass over 6.5 in Writing so I gave up. I don't see any disadvantages of the 190 visa because I'm planning to stay in NSW anyway. Is there any?

Those are good news that you haven't seen other surveyors in the forum. I got worried after reading few topics about accountants.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

A 190 visa is a permanent resident visa, just like the 189. There is no difference between the two in terms of benefits, etc.

The other option is to try taking the PTE, which some people on the forum claim is easier than IELTS.


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

As I thought - I'm choosing 190 for sure then. 

Thanks for the advice! I'll try PTE if I wait for too long for an invitation.


----------



## Kafaii (May 10, 2016)

*190 Visa*

Hello Darlon

I have the same situation as you... I wanted to apply for 190 visa but very hesitant as I dunno how long it takes me to be invited.

May I know if you have been invited or not? if yes could you say how long did it take you to be invited please?

Thanks buddy


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi, Kafaii

I still haven't sent my EOI yet. I'm on the phase of being assessed.


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

darlon said:


> Hi, Kafaii
> 
> I still haven't sent my EOI yet. I'm on the phase of being assessed.


Hi Darlon, please reply here as you receive the assessment's result of SSSI. Good luck./


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey South Australia is looking for Surveyors matie. Give it a shot.


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Hey South Australia is looking for Surveyors matie. Give it a shot.


Thanks, just few Vietnamese in here. :noidea:


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

quang said:


> Hi Darlon, please reply here as you receive the assessment's result of SSSI. Good luck./


I was positively assessed quite fast - it took them a bit more than two weeks. Thanks. Now I'm preparing my documents for sending an EOI.



blackrider89 said:


> Hey South Australia is looking for Surveyors matie. Give it a shot.


Thanks for the info. I'm heading to NSW, because I have relatives there. I hope that Surveyors are needed there as well


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

darlon said:


> I was positively assessed quite fast - it took them a bit more than two weeks. Thanks. Now I'm preparing my documents for sending an EOI.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm heading to NSW, because I have relatives there. I hope that Surveyors are needed there as well


Wow, that's great, darlon. Finished first step for AU immigration. Did u have any difficulties when submit to SSSI? You just do it by yourself or work with an agency?


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

Wel, maybe taking IELTS was the first step (at which I wasn't as successful as I wanted, but still got the required by SSSI 6 at everything). The hardest part was telling my employer that I'll leave, but that went well as well and she gave me a reference. I didn't use an agency and I doubt that it'd help me. I just read carefully the documentation and followed through.


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

darlon said:


> Wel, maybe taking IELTS was the first step (at which I wasn't as successful as I wanted, but still got the required by SSSI 6 at everything). The hardest part was telling my employer that I'll leave, but that went well as well and she gave me a reference. I didn't use an agency and I doubt that it'd help me. I just read carefully the documentation and followed through.


Got it, one my old colleague is at NSW now, he has PR with occupation Surveyor, same to you. He worked with an agency for all steps. And i think You also do well without agency. Just read carefully SSSI's guide and follow them right? I'm making a summary of professional experience, could u give me the advice about that or if You don't mind, could you share the career episode which was assessed positive. Thank you so much.


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes, I read http://sssi.org.au/userfiles/docs/SSSI Policy/documents_1406767113.pdf few times.

In my summary of professional experience document I described where I worked, what were my key responsibilities there, what was the exact work I did, what are my technical skills and competencies, which instruments and software I was using and which projects I was involved in.

My career history is working for the same company for five years. I guess that's easy to assess, but on the other hand if you changed jobs then you have more of the above things to list.


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

darlon said:


> Yes, I read http://sssi.org.au/userfiles/docs/SSSI Policy/documents_1406767113.pdf few times.
> 
> In my summary of professional experience document I described where I worked, what were my key responsibilities there, what was the exact work I did, what are my technical skills and competencies, which instruments and software I was using and which projects I was involved in.
> 
> My career history is working for the same company for five years. I guess that's easy to assess, but on the other hand if you changed jobs then you have more of the above things to list.


Thanks for your information. Working at a firm for 5 years is an advantage when you make career episode. I've changed job 3 times from 2009 to now, there is some difficulties to make it clearly. :noidea:


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

darlon said:


> I tried IELTS twice, but I can't pass over 6.5 in Writing so I gave up. I don't see any disadvantages of the 190 visa because I'm planning to stay in NSW anyway. Is there any?
> 
> Those are good news that you haven't seen other surveyors in the forum. I got worried after reading few topics about accountants.


theres a ceiling for accounts, auditors and ICT . your occupation might stand higher chances of getting invitation


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

quang said:


> Thanks for your information. Working at a firm for 5 years is an advantage when you make career episode. I've changed job 3 times from 2009 to now, there is some difficulties to make it clearly. :noidea:


You're welcome. 

When I changed jobs a month ago, an employer told me on the interview "You have to be nuts to stay at the same place more than two years - you can't learn anything new after that!" I shrugged "I liked it  ". So maybe I was the one of us, who made a career mistake.



commie_rick said:


> theres a ceiling for accounts, auditors and ICT . your occupation might stand higher chances of getting invitation


Thank you for clearing that out.


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

darlon said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> When I changed jobs a month ago, an employer told me on the interview "You have to be nuts to stay at the same place more than two years - you can't learn anything new after that!" I shrugged "I liked it  ". So maybe I was the one of us, who made a career mistake.
> 
> ...












Current program year to date (up to 23 Aug 2016). There are many slots for Surveyor lane:


----------



## Revai (Apr 9, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Hey South Australia is looking for Surveyors matie. Give it a shot.


May you kindly supply me with more information..where exactly which companies etc..links?


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi darlon, how is your case so far?


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi, quang  

Slow and steady, just as I push it. Thanks for asking. I updated my signature. If you want, we can talk more via personal messages, because I feel we're off topic in here.


----------



## huso_can (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi darlon,

i have exactly the same condition and i need some help.
what are the requirements of nsw for visa 190?

is 55+5=60 points enough for this year?
and where are the requirements of nsw? i can't find anywhere on the internet.


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi huso_can,

Welcome to Expatforum!

Before the NSW sporsorship, you have to have a completed language test at "competent" level or above - choose from those:
http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english
The site is down atm, but you can still read them here:
https://web.archive.org/web/2017062...FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english

And you have to be assessed from the specific organisation. For our profession it's SSSI. Lol, they're building their site as well. 
https://sssi.org.au

In other words, you must be able to prove your 55 points to NSW, by sending documents to them. They respond quite fast, as you see from my signature.

It's enough - I've been asked for Medical and PCC soon after I lodged the visa and I expect a grant any month now 

Here are the requirements for a NSW sponsorship from their site:
Are you eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

And those are the steps to go through:
Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## huso_can (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow mate, you are automatically fast lol.
Thank you for your answer. I will take the ielts general exam in 8 july. I guess my score will be 6. Than i will begin the process and my plan is working with consultant (MARA).

Now are you in sydney? Could you continue to do surveying yet? How is market?


----------



## huso_can (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Darlon,

I need some info mate. 

1) EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATIONS
10.	Give details of all tertiary level courses you have completed. (is that my bachelor degree thesis?)

2)11.	First Registration/License (is that my diploma?)
3)12.	Any other Registration/License (i have just my diploma "Yildiz Technical University Surveying Engineer" is that enough? by the way my university is equivalent for eu and usa)
4)14.	List your membership of any relevant professional societies and your category of membership. (we have just one professional society in Turkey which is HKMO (Objectives of the Turkish Chamber of Survey and Cadastre Engineers) could i write just this? is it enough? what did you write?

And of course i am a self-learner of surveying and building sofwares like autocad, microstation, netcad, office etc... how can i proove my knowledge of softwares? is that necessary?

i have much more questions but i am afraid you couldn't answer lol.
there are no samples about surveyor immigration and i am stuck.


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol, now you see that I'm not always that fast.

You're welcome. 

No - I'm still in Bulgaria. I'm applying for a job online. There are plenty of surveying jobs in Sydney, but I guess there are plenty of surveyors as well. I hope I can tell you in less than a year how is the market for surveyors over there 

Where are you reading that text from? Is this from SSSI?


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

It seems like nsw desperately needs surveyors))
If questions are from SSSI application form:
Educational qualification - bachelor's degree.
All others questions- dont worry too much, just tell that you dont have it. It will not affect your assessment.
I dont have any regisration/license as its not required in my country. And dont have any membership as we dont have any professional society


----------



## Virtual3xpert (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello guys, great job you're all doing. I need help with SSSI assessment please. 
-Can I kindly get the format for the reference letter?
-Is it necessary to include evidence of employment (payslips, offer letter) or not
-I don't have proof of continuing professional development or contribution to the profession. Will that affect the outcome of my assessment? 

Thanks a lot guys.
cc darlon, quang, Ola.V


----------



## huso_can (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey Ola.V
You said don't fill the blanks if you haven't anything like that in your country. 
Aren't those things mandatory?
Or just additive?
You said "All others questions- dont worry too much, just tell that you dont have it. It will not affect your assessment."
and it is OK?

Hey Darlon,
if you could get a job, please let me know.
When will you go to Sydney?

you encourage me, thank you guys ☺


----------



## huso_can (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey Ola.V
You said don't fill the blanks if you haven't anything like that in your country. 
Aren't those things mandatory?
Or just additive?
You said "All others questions- dont worry too much, just tell that you dont have it. It will not affect your assessment."
and it is OK?

Hey Darlon,
if you could get a job, please let me know.
When will you go to Sydney?

you encourage me, thank you guys


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

Haha yeah, Ola.V - it's big enough to fit us all in.

Virtual3xpert, the reference letter is a plain text with your employer's opinion of your professional qualities, attributes and traits. There is no format to follow. For examples, just google it. I didn't include payslips or other evidence of employment (except that mentioned letter from my employer). The "Continuing professional development" and "Contribution to the profession" are two documents, which you have to write, explaining what you did through the years to develop your skills in surveying and what you did for the profession. There's a guide for this in this document, on page 12 - annex C:
https://www.pdf-archive.com/2017/07/10/addition-to-the-application/preview/page/12/
I couldn't find it on their site now, but when they finish updating it, maybe they'll upload it again. You should put effort into those documents, they'll affect the outcome for sure.
You're welcome 

huso_can, ok. This year or the beginning of the next one.
You're welcome


----------



## Virtual3xpert (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks a lot darlon. I hope they finish the site upgrade soon.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Dont leave blank fields, otherwise your application form will be incomplete.
In my form for all questions regarding license, registration, cpd, professional contribution I answered "no".
Got my assessment within a month, may be even 3 weeks.
No proof of employment is required, only reference letters. There is check-list on last page of application form, check it, not so much documents are required.


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

You're welcome, Virtual3xpert 

Lol, so it seems that I overdid it by filling all those and sending them my two professional licenses (for cadastre work and for designing) and a membership in another professional institution. I received my assessment pretty fast as well. I hope they read our documents


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

Ola.V said:


> Dont leave blank fields, otherwise your application form will be incomplete.
> In my form for all questions regarding license, registration, cpd, professional contribution I answered "no".
> Got my assessment within a month, may be even 3 weeks.
> No proof of employment is required, only reference letters. There is check-list on last page of application form, check it, not so much documents are required.


Hi Ola.V

I'm wondering about your sign, are your skill surveyor or civil engineer? Thanks./


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi. Don't be confused)
I am surveyor. My husband is civil engineer. He was main applicant and for my skills we claimed +5 points so even I got my skills assessment


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

Ola.V said:


> Hi. Don't be confused)
> I am surveyor. My husband is civil engineer. He was main applicant and for my skills we claimed +5 points so even I got my skills assessment


Oh, I got it. I thought you are a man.  The first time ever I know a female surveyor.


----------



## huso_can (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey Guys,
My ielts score is: 5.5. I will try again, any suggestion, pls?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

huso_can said:


> Hey Guys,
> My ielts score is: 5.5. I will try again, any suggestion, pls?


Try PTE. 

Practice for atleast 1 month by proper planning. Read the PTE thread and search for youtube videos especially E2E language tutorials


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Try PTE.
> 
> Practice for atleast 1 month by proper planning. Read the PTE thread and search for youtube videos especially E2E language tutorials


As I know, SSSI only accepts IELTS score. Try again @huso_can. How is your 4 band score?


----------



## huso_can (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey @guang,
My scores were
l: 5.5, r: 5.5, w: 5.5, s:5.0

After the exam I have studied for the next one everyday for at least two hours.
I use Cambridge series.
I am sure of myself.
But, i need some suggestion about speaking.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

quang said:


> As I know, SSSI only accepts IELTS score.


SSSI accepts results of any tests including PTE, TOEFL etc. At least from last year. Its written in their migration policy 2016


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

huso_can said:


> Hey @guang,
> My scores were
> l: 5.5, r: 5.5, w: 5.5, s:5.0
> 
> ...


You should try PTE instead of IELTS.


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

Ola.V said:


> SSSI accepts results of any tests including PTE, TOEFL etc. At least from last year. Its written in their migration policy 2016


Thanks for your information, I am still reviewing old version of SSSI Migration Policy (2014), they only accepted IELTS.


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

Excuse me for interrupting the off-topic, but I'll answer the main question from the first post:

- Yes, 60 points are enough for a 190 visa as a land surveyor. I got my grant 

I'll be flying in February.


----------



## huso_can (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey Darlon,
I hope so, i will handle of it.
Please make arrengements for me in Sydney.
I am behind you, my Thracian friend 

By the way, how much saving do we need for living before finding a job?


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Congratulations, Darlon)


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

Huso_can, I'll save you a spot in there. I think there'll be enough space  

I'm not sure whether my bloodline is from the people, who were living in Bulgaria from around 4000 years ago, but I'm planning to continue this line on the other side of the globe.

I'm pretty sure that there are topics about cost of living in the forum. Just this one has 147 pages:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/2678-cost-living-figures.html
I have no practical experience about this, but my wild guess is that I can manage to live a modest life in Sydney for around $2000~3000 per month. I can just list you the expenses, which I include in this: rent, food, transport, clothes, private insurance, gas, electricity, LAN internet, household articles, GSM. Also, at first arrival, you have to add few thousand extra breathing money for rent bond and unpredicted expenses. And this site is pretty useful: 
https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/

Thank you, Ola.V


----------



## happycyb (Sep 7, 2017)

I am very said that nsw will not sponsor surveyors this year!!
I am a land surveyor from China and my points maybe 50 or 55, so the situation is difficult for me.


----------



## Virtual3xpert (Jul 5, 2017)

happycyb said:


> I am very said that nsw will not sponsor surveyors this year!!
> I am a land surveyor from China and my points maybe 50 or 55, so the situation is difficult for me.


 Sorry to hear about that. Have you assessed your skills with SSSI? How about your years ofexperience?


----------



## huso_can (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi happycyb,
How did you know that? Could you share link? Where is your source of this news?


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

NSW published their SOL yesterday.
Land Surveyor is not there any more 
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


----------



## huso_can (Jun 23, 2017)

Holy sh*t. I saw it. Now i need 7 in ielts. How can i do this? I work for 10 hours in everyday. Maybe i can handle of something but speaking...
Suggestion, pls


----------



## happycyb (Sep 7, 2017)

huso_can said:


> Holy sh*t. I saw it. Now i need 7 in ielts. How can i do this? I work for 10 hours in everyday. Maybe i can handle of something but speaking...
> Suggestion, pls


Try PTE, I think it will be a better option for 7.


----------



## happycyb (Sep 7, 2017)

Virtual3xpert said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Have you assessed your skills with SSSI? How about your years ofexperience?


I applied the assessment to sssi, more than 3 weeks have passed by but I haven't got any information from sssi. Other guys told me they got reports within 1 or 2 weeks.

I do not know what happened.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Ask them.
I was waiting one month and few days, they were keeping silence. So I sent them email and asked. Same day got reply that my assessment was sent to me by post 2 weeks back....They have sent scanned assessment certificaye in the same email.
May be yours also is sent already


----------



## Virtual3xpert (Jul 5, 2017)

You should check your email then. Ensure you properly check your inbox as well as your spam folder.


----------



## happycyb (Sep 7, 2017)

I asked Julie and got the good news: my assessment is successful. They sent out 2 weeks ago buy post.
Surprisedly they thought it was ok since I had one year as Hydrographic Surveyor!


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Yep, they are very simple guys)
Congratulations)


----------



## happycyb (Sep 7, 2017)

55 points.
I just submitted 190 EOI for QLD. other states need additional criteria that I could not meet these requirements.
Do I need to create more EOI for another 489? any suggestions?


----------



## Virtual3xpert (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello Ola.V, you said you got scanned assessment outcome in your email. Did you request a scanned copy? Or do they now send outcome by email and surface mail?


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Virtual3xpert said:


> Hello Ola.V, you said you got scanned assessment outcome in your email. Did you request a scanned copy? Or do they now send outcome by email and surface mail?


Sorry, I somehow missed this question.
No, I didnt ask for scanned copy. When I asked what is happening with my assessment, got reply with attached copy of assessment. In couple of weeks got copy which was sent by post.


----------



## kozdogu88 (Apr 13, 2018)

darlon said:


> Excuse me for interrupting the off-topic, but I'll answer the main question from the first post:
> 
> - Yes, 60 points are enough for a 190 visa as a land surveyor. I got my grant
> 
> I'll be flying in February.


Hi Darlon. I am a Survey Engineer too. I also think about applying to Skilled Immigration Program in Australia. Have you arrived in Australia ? I would appreciate if you would enlighten me with your recent life experiences in Australia ? Have you found a job yet ? I would like to speak with you privately as well to discuss more about life changing decision you made and the consequences... <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594*

Thanks


----------



## kozdogu88 (Apr 13, 2018)

huso_can said:


> Hi happycyb,
> How did you know that? Could you share link? Where is your source of this news?


Hello Huso_can ! =) 

My name is Koray and I also think about moving to Australia as a survey engineer. Please contact me to collaborate and discuss more about skilled immigration process. 

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594*

Cheers =)


----------



## dalip (Apr 15, 2018)

ozbound12 said:


> A 190 visa is a permanent resident visa, just like the 189. There is no difference between the two in terms of benefits, etc.
> 
> The other option is to try taking the PTE, which some people on the forum claim is easier than IELTS.


correct


----------



## Tsveti (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey, guys! My partner (and I as a dependent) got a nomination from QLD with 65 pt on May 16. This is the good news.  Unfortunately, we've just noticed the other day that SSSI hasn't approved the full employment period claimed. He was enrolled in a 5-year course and received directly master's degree. By the end of 2008, he has completed all taught courses included in the curriculum. The thesis is done end of 2010 and diploma is awarded in Jan 2011. The only approve the work experience after 01 Jan 2011, even though bachelor degree is enough according to ANZSCO. Now work experience according to SSSI is 7 yrs 4 months, which is different than the EOI with 8 and more yrs claimed. 
Has any of you had a similar case? How can we make SSSI to reconsider the length of his work experience? We already obtained supporting documentation from the university and the employer?


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Sorry, I didnt get your point. Does he have bachelor degree or no? Or the only degree he has is masters?


----------



## Tsveti (Mar 6, 2017)

The only degree he has is Masters. His university doesn't offer a Bachelor's program in Geodesy. He enrolled in this program right after high school.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Ok, understand. Your phrase "The only approve the work experience after 01 Jan 2011, even though bachelor degree is enough according to ANZSCO." confused me.
In this case, his work experience will be relevant from rhe day he obtained his Maters degree, there is no way to make SSSI to reconsider that.


----------



## Tsveti (Mar 6, 2017)

I know logic is one thing, but documents are another. Yet there is this hope.  Prior obtaining his masters, he really performed tasks that actually require a diploma. He sent an email to SSSI to ask. At least we have to try.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

I have completed 3 years course in surveying and had a diploma for that. By the time I got bachelor degree I had 5 years work experience. SSSI assessed it as not relevant. Relevant were 4 years after bachelor degree.


----------



## Tsveti (Mar 6, 2017)

What was your job title at the job that was not taken into consideration as relevant?


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Surveyor. But it doesnt matter. What matter is - they dont assess as relevant work experience prior obtaining relevant degree. Example - I was working in one company 4 years - 2 years before obtaining bachelor degree n 2 years after. Same position, same responcibilities. First 2 years are not relevant for SSSI.


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

happycyb said:


> 55 points.
> I just submitted 190 EOI for QLD. other states need additional criteria that I could not meet these requirements.
> Do I need to create more EOI for another 489? any suggestions?


Hey there, did you receive any response from QLD for both 190 and 489.?


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi there! Can anyone share more experience on the skilled migration test by SSSI?　
Is it easy to get a positive result by them? 
Cheers!


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

alexng0622 said:


> Hi there! Can anyone share more experience on the skilled migration test by SSSI?
> Is it easy to get a positive result by them?
> Cheers!


It's easy, just follow their "Migration Assessment Policy" and provide all requirement documents.


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

quang said:


> It's easy, just follow their "Migration Assessment Policy" and provide all requirement documents.


I see~ Have you applied for the skilled migration test yet?


----------



## Virtual3xpert (Jul 5, 2017)

alexng0622 said:


> quang said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy, just follow their "Migration Assessment Policy" and provide all requirement documents.
> ...


It's not a 'test'. Just an assessment of your skills, qualifications and experience.


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Virtual3xpert said:


> It's not a 'test'. Just an assessment of your skills, qualifications and experience.


Hi there! Did you get a positive result offered by SSSI? If yes, Can you share your experience here?


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

alexng0622 said:


> Hi there! Did you get a positive result offered by SSSI? If yes, Can you share your experience here?


Did you read their requirements for this assessment? If not, please have a look at this link. It's quite clear and you should collect and send to them all documents in list.


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes I have read through it. But i am not sure about if it is necessary to hold a license or any professional membership to get a positive result in SA. It seems that you are now processing for your visa application! Good luck with that!


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

No, its not necessary to hold a license or any professional membership to get a positive result in SSSI assessment


----------



## kietnguyen (Jun 29, 2018)

*About skill assessment with SSSI*

Hi Mates,

I'm preparing the document to submit the SSSI, can you help me to this issue:

1. Do you know: is it different between Land surveyor and surveyor? 
2. i see the scope of work here: _"determining the position of points of interest on the earth's surface including marine floors, and preparing the final product data in digital form supervising the preparation of plans, maps, charts and drawings to give pictorial representations and managing spatial information systems.........."_
Do you write the professional experience based on this tasks or any thing else. 
3. Can you give me an example for this file. 

Thanks for your reading. I look forward to hearing from you soon! So urgent with me!

Kiet


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

As I understand it, Surveyor is an occupation which has specialisation as land surveyor, mining surveyor, engineering surveyor etc...
I wrote my cv based on my experience, it was mostly construction.


----------



## kietnguyen (Jun 29, 2018)

Ola.V said:


> As I understand it, Surveyor is an occupation which has specialisation as land surveyor, mining surveyor, engineering surveyor etc...
> I wrote my cv based on my experience, it was mostly construction.


Thanks Ola for your reply, can you give me details that you describe in your CV about construction surveyor! My experience actually in construction surveyor and land surveyor (some part).


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

I dont have that cv with me right now, as I am at work, but I will search in the evening and tell you


----------



## kietnguyen (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks Ola!


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

So, for each my project I was giving brief explanation what kind of project was it (hotel, residential area etc..., size - area, number of storeys etc...), designation (like contractor, client etc) and duties - development of geodetic network, settings out, survey as built, interacting with government authorities (public utility services, road service, nature protection servuce etc.) etc...everything what I usually do...


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

kietnguyen said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I'm preparing the document to submit the SSSI, can you help me to this issue:
> 
> ...


1. Surveyor is a general name and includes land, mining, engineering, construction (high rise building, road & bridge),...

2. The professional experience has to base on your experience, the description and task of the occupation introduction should be only considered as a reference.

3. In each project, these outlines should be listed in your pro experience: Position, Employer, Period, Project description, Key responsibilities (main duties, as much as possible), Technical skills and competencies (did you innovate or study new technology and apply in your work,...). Remember You must state in your writing the subject pronouns is "I", not "We".


----------



## kietnguyen (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks Ola, i got it now! i wondered that it must be same with the description on the web!


----------



## kietnguyen (Jun 29, 2018)

Ola.V said:


> So, for each my project I was giving brief explanation what kind of project was it (hotel, residential area etc..., size - area, number of storeys etc...), designation (like contractor, client etc) and duties - development of geodetic network, settings out, survey as built, interacting with government authorities (public utility services, road service, nature protection servuce etc.) etc...everything what I usually do...


Thanks Ola, i got it now! i wondered that it must be same with the description on the web!


----------



## kietnguyen (Jun 29, 2018)

quang said:


> 1. Surveyor is a general name and includes land, mining, engineering, construction (high rise building, road & bridge),...
> 
> 2. The professional experience has to base on your experience, the description and task of the occupation introduction should be only considered as a reference.
> 
> 3. In each project, these outlines should be listed in your pro experience: Position, Employer, Period, Project description, Key responsibilities (main duties, as much as possible), Technical skills and competencies (did you innovate or study new technology and apply in your work,...). Remember You must state in your writing the subject pronouns is "I", not "We".


Thanks Quang, can we have a call, i'm also from Vietnamese, maybe we same University!


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

kietnguyen said:


> Thanks Quang, can we have a call, i'm also from Vietnamese, maybe we same University!


I'm not sure we studied at same uni, I graduated from NLU in 2009. You can pm me via a message for further information.


----------



## kietnguyen (Jun 29, 2018)

thanks Quang, i sent the message already!


----------



## A7MED086 (Dec 4, 2016)

Virtual3xpert said:


> Hello guys, great job you're all doing. I need help with SSSI assessment please.
> -Can I kindly get the format for the reference letter?
> -Is it necessary to include evidence of employment (payslips, offer letter) or not
> -I don't have proof of continuing professional development or contribution to the profession. Will that affect the outcome of my assessment?
> ...


Hi,
1- just the normal reference letter will suffice..
2-Yes, imperatively.
3-it may affect, actually CPD is very simple( any seminar or workshop or whatever things has relation to surveying job will be okay, note that you do not need to provide any proof for that, be clever and do 2 pages of that. Contribution to The Profession is more easier, you need to take about lectures you gave -online or others- training new surveyors at your company, also cleverly do a half-page one.

any more questions, do not hesitate to message...good luck..






______________________________________________________


Land Surveyor (ANZSCO 232212) | Points: 60 for visa 489 QLD

IELTS: 18.03.17 | SSSI assessment sent: 22.07.17 | SSSI assessed: 20.08.17 | EOI submitted: 05.05.18 | QLD invitation: 08.05.18 | QLD approval: 09.05.18 | Lodged(All required documents): 07.06.18 Visa granted:.... | FED before: ... | FED: ... |877 Visa submitted:...|877 Visa granted:... Citizenship granted: ... | Becoming a PM: ... 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alyss (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi, A7MED086! I saw in your signature you say you have uploaded all the required documents along with your application. Did you attach Forms 80 and 1221 as well? Firstly, we thought it's a good idea to attach them and hope for a direct grant. But now... it's just so much information from your birth until now that we don't keep sufficient records to be a 100% certain of and sign under it claiming that it is complete and correct... What did you do?


----------



## Virtual3xpert (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi guys, did anyone pay for assessment with their card? I was wondering if it was safe putting card details on the form.


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

Virtual3xpert said:


> Hi guys, did anyone pay for assessment with their card? I was wondering if it was safe putting card details on the form.


One of my friend in Au paid this fee for me and sent the receipt, this is safer than provide all information of credit card.


----------



## Virtual3xpert (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Quang


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Any surveyors have applied and been granted for 189 visa in last financial year?


----------



## SSRPraj (Aug 3, 2016)

What is the name of tamil exam to claim 5 points extra?


----------



## SSRPraj (Aug 3, 2016)

Please provide me the details of the exam if any one have?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pradeep05061984 said:


> What is the name of tamil exam to claim 5 points extra?


It is called NAATi 

https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/migration-assessments/

Cheers


----------



## kozdogu88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi folks,

I just granted my visa 489 for Queensland and I am going to migrate to Sunshine Coast end of this year. Anyone already moved to Australia as a Survey Engineer ? Could you share your experiences regarding employment in Australia as a Surveyor ? Anyones comments would be highly appreciated as it will give me and our colleagues insight for what to expect before making a life changing decision.
I noticed this page is not commonly used. I hope to get some replies... 
Thanks


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

HI kozdogu88,

Congratz!!! may i know your point score for 489? and when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## kozdogu88 (Apr 13, 2018)

alexng0622 said:


> HI kozdogu88,
> 
> Congratz!!! may i know your point score for 489? and when did you submit your EOI?


Thanks ! I had 65 points and I submitted my EOI in the beginning of December.


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

kozdogu88 said:


> Thanks ! I had 65 points and I submitted my EOI in the beginning of December.


Can i contact you privately? i got questions to ask about. Cheers!


----------



## kozdogu88 (Apr 13, 2018)

alexng0622 said:


> Can i contact you privately? i got questions to ask about. Cheers!


Sure. You can send me a private message.


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

kozdogu88 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I just granted my visa 489 for Queensland and I am going to migrate to Sunshine Coast end of this year. Anyone already moved to Australia as a Survey Engineer ? Could you share your experiences regarding employment in Australia as a Surveyor ? Anyones comments would be highly appreciated as it will give me and our colleagues insight for what to expect before making a life changing decision.
> I noticed this page is not commonly used. I hope to get some replies...
> Thanks


My partner is a surveyor. We have a temporary 476 visa and been based in Sydney since 2018. He was able to find work even before we came to Australia and our friends who are surveyors as well were able to find jobs within 2 months of being in Australia.

I'd say the job market for surveyors here is quite healthy in terms of demand however the hours are quite long- 45 to 55 hours a week based on the people I know.


----------



## kozdogu88 (Apr 13, 2018)

mkeg08 said:


> My partner is a surveyor. We have a temporary 476 visa and been based in Sydney since 2018. He was able to find work even before we came to Australia and our friends who are surveyors as well were able to find jobs within 2 months of being in Australia.
> 
> I'd say the job market for surveyors here is quite healthy in terms of demand however the hours are quite long- 45 to 55 hours a week based on the people I know.


Thank you for the reply. Can I contact you in private ? I have more questions regarding the job market etc.
Thanks


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi guys, is there any surveyor here who has applied qld 190 this FY?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

Saw "60 points" in the title. Turned out to be an old thread. Someone has resurrected it.

No wonder.


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

*Gaia*



Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Saw "60 points" in the title. Turned out to be an old thread. Someone has resurrected it.
> 
> No wonder.



It is an old thread but lets resurrect it for Surveyors. I have 70 points for 189 DOE 02November2019. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Kennedy098 said:


> It is an old thread but lets resurrect it for Surveyors. I have 70 points for 189 DOE 02November2019. I have my fingers crossed.


I think 189 is no hope for us. Did you also applied for any SC190 visa?


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

alexng0622 said:


> I think 189 is no hope for us. Did you also applied for any SC190 visa?


Waiting to see the results of tonight invitation round then I will make my decision whether to apply for 190 or not


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

So u are on shore?


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

alexng0622 said:


> So u are on shore?



Offshore, You?


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Offshore too. Can u send me email? <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

My colleague has been waiting for invitation for 189 for a year with 80 points before 16 November and 90 points as of now. Still not invited (onshore, Sydney, graduated here).


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Kennedy098 said:


> Tyrannosaurus rex said:
> 
> 
> > Saw "60 points" in the title. Turned out to be an old thread. Someone has resurrected it.
> ...


You are never in a million years going to get a 189 with 70 points. You have more chance of a lottery win


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Is anybody here already in Sydney and wants a job in high rise construction in western sydney?


----------

